
Zoom 5 comes with GCM encryption on all platforms - pixiemaster
https://blog.zoom.us/wordpress/2020/04/22/zoom-hits-milestone-on-90-day-security-plan-releases-zoom-5-0/
======
chapati2301
stupid question, what exactly does this mean in practice? that all video calls
are end-to-end encrypted now?

if that were the case, it seems like they would have made a bigger
announcement out of it

